# The recipe exchange



## Garuf (16 Jul 2022)

In an effort to flout my doctors insistence that I’m overweight and should do something about it I figured a recipe exchange for those culinary minded might be a nice thing. 

As such here’s my recipe for Mac and cheese. 
Cook pasta as instructed in salty salty water and drain, put in an appropriately sized oven dish with the sauce, sprinkle flour over the top then the breadcrumbs and cheese. 

Make a roux sauce and add the cheese. The stronger the better think vintage cheddar. 

Use English mustard, French is too vinegary. 

You can add herbs but it doesn’t need it. Thyme is the one I’d use. 

Serve with green beans or sausages if you went for a walk. Should serve 4 or 2 Gareth’s.


----------



## Uncle_R (16 Jul 2022)

Bacon is never optional 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Zeus. (16 Jul 2022)

Why we get Fat by Gary Taubes well worth a read IMO. Change my life losing the weight I was slowly putting on and never looked back. Understanding why we get fat and the mechanisms in play is key to losing the weight and improving our health. Needed a new wardrobe.


----------



## erwin123 (16 Jul 2022)

I try to eat more steamed or baked fish, less red meat, and a couple of meals a week will be salads.


----------



## Siege (16 Jul 2022)

Cool thread. I’ll post a couple.😃

Are we allowed to post photographs from published cooking books, with book credited?


----------



## PARAGUAY (16 Jul 2022)

Anyone struggling look for a Slimmers World and join it's cheap and healthy food is advised discussed. Health professionals often refer people idea doing it with other people is fun and gives incentive to lose weight. Should imagine other countries have similar


----------



## Garuf (16 Jul 2022)

Ohhhhh, honestly I was just being flippant, I’m 179cm and 90kg, I put on The best part of 10kg because covid wrecked my lungs and I aren’t running like I was. The doctor tells me to go down because I’m on a cocktail of medication that makes it easy to put it on and harder to loose it. 

But yeah. Post what ever recipe you want, I think legally you’re okay if it’s credited but I don’t know. @LondonDragon - do you know?


----------



## Geoffrey Rea (17 Jul 2022)

You might find soft boiled eggs with salt for breakfast satiates hunger pretty effectively, with minimal calorie intake.

If you can make it to dinner then just have a well balanced meal for that, it’s unlikely your calorie intake for the day will hit 1500. Depends on your basal calorific need, but 1500 calories should be a deficit @ 179cm and 90kg.

Black coffee, water and no snacking also helpful.

Most importantly getting out of the house, away from the fridge. Too easy to snack if you’re at home. Being on your feet as often as possible and taking a walk daily if possible.

The mental game needs addressing in what ever way is appropriate. Running is a great stress reliever, if running is out for now, find an alternative means of stress management. Or to frame that in the positive, a personal activity that leaves you with greater well being afterwards, repeatedly.

All the power to you @Garuf and also on a journey towards health once again, you’ve got this buddy 😉


----------



## Garuf (24 Jul 2022)

Gareth’s pork burger recipe:

Ingredients 
400-500g of pork mince (what ever size the pack is. 
1/10th meat weight in bread crumbs (old school “rasp” kind, not panco) 40-50g 
1 small extremely finely chopped onion
1 apple peeled and grated. 
Lots of pepper white and black, salt large flakes, large pinch sage, large pinch nutmeg. 
Might need a splash of milk, depends on “wetness”of meat. 

Mix into a even mixture, divide into roughly 150g balls and then push the centre down to be thinner than the edges in a burger shape. 

Cook on a pan or griddle, I find they stick a bit too much on the bbq. You’ll want around 5mins per side. Resist flipping and squashing. 

Serve like any other burger. 
I like to serve with caramelised onions and slices of pear and Wensleydale and crisp lettuce.


----------



## Jobiwan (25 Jul 2022)

I’m moving to Wales soon, I can’t wait to explore the world of British cuisine, how long do you boil a five pound hunk of roast beef?


----------



## Garuf (25 Jul 2022)

Jobiwan said:


> I’m moving to Wales soon, I can’t wait to explore the world of British cuisine, how long do you boil a five pound hunk of roast beef?


Traditionally, around 2 days or about 80seconds with the electricity prices lately.


----------



## Jobiwan (25 Jul 2022)

Garuf said:


> Traditionally, around 2 days or about 80seconds with the electricity prices lately.


----------



## Garuf (31 Jul 2022)

Gareth’s left overs curry
Left over meat - left overs usually pork or chicken (assume you’re eye balling it for 4 servings if less see bulking).
1 large onion. 1cm slivers 
2 average carrots thinly chopped
(bulking veg that works well: potato, aubergine, mushrooms)
Thumb grated Ginger I use ginger paste these days
4 garlic cloves minced again I use paste
1 table spoon tomato paste
1-2 teaspoons Soy sauce
1tablespoon flour/starch flour
1tspoon gramamasala
2generous teaspoons curry powder (I use s&b mild when I can find it)
Cayenne pepper and chilli flakes to taste
Tablespoon honey
3-400ml or there abouts chicken stock
Knob of butter or meat fat if you have it


Mix all your dry spice + the flour, melt the butter/fat and cook the onion and carrot for a few mins until the onion starts to change to a glassy yellow and is softened, add your precooked/leftover meat and cook until heated through, add the garlic and ginger and cook for a minute, add the flour/dry spice and cook for a minute then add the stock bit by bit. Add your wet ingredients honey soya tomato etc. simmer for min 15 mins.

Serve with rice Japanese style if you’re feeling flashy, add pickles and spring onions.

You might find it tastes “thin”, adjust by adding more curry powder/gramamasala and soy sauce, it can also be because the stock is a bit limp.


----------

